# Snowshoe, WV?



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

It's a really fun place lots of Vertical for that area of the country. The parks were OK, not great but not bad at all. It's a reverse mtn., meaning the last run of the day is on a lift instead of a trail. You'll have fun for sure. They get some good storms there to, cross your fingers maybe you'll get one.
How far is it from you?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

its four hours away from my home town where i will be driving from. I am not sure what you meant about a reverse mountain. i do know that for night sessions, you have to go to a whole another slope which isn't open during the day, which I kinda of thought stunk at first, then i realized that, that means I won't have to wait for them to groom the slopes (aka, the lift ticket will say 9am - 9pm, which really means it) and I will have a whole new place to explore halfway through the day. just the only bad thing is, is that the night slope area seemed a lot smaller than the other slope area, meaning it might be a lot more crowded at night.

as far as snow storms, i wish, but according to the weather, monday it will be a high of 50 with 30% chance of rain and tuesday it will be a high of 44 with 60% chance of rainrain  (those will be the two days will will actually be on the slopes) the rain will suck, but i will be so physcied to go ride, i wont even care.


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

By reverse I mean the lodges, hotels, restaurants, etc are all at the top of the hill. You can see this on the trail map. We didn't ride at night when we were there, can't help you with that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Jeffksf said:


> By reverse I mean the lodges, hotels, restaurants, etc are all at the top of the hill. You can see this on the trail map. We didn't ride at night when we were there, can't help you with that.


oh, sweet. yea, ill let you know about night. still pissed off that we have booked the only two days that it will be raining in the 10 day forecast as of right now.


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't worry too much about a 10 day forcast, alot can change in weather wise in 3-4 days, let alone 10!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

well i really hope you are right.


----------



## playbass311 (Feb 10, 2008)

Snowshoe has 2 different parts to the resort. Snowshoe itself and Silver Creek. Snowshoe is MUCH larger but doesnt offer night boarding. Silver Creek is a little smaller but the entire thing is open for the night, it is also open during the day. They are part of the same resort so your lift ticket works for both and are not far apart at all, about a 5 minute ride on the complementary shuttle that Snowshoe offers. I love Snowshoe and try to make it out there as much as I can. Its a real great time and I'm sure you'll love it. Make sure you hit Shays Revenge and Cupp Run while you are there. They are really fun runs. Even in crappy conditions Snowshoe is pretty fun, hope you luck out though and the weather gets better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

damn, im really looking forward to it now! i will most defiantly check out those slopes. weather wise, i will have my fingers crossed for a few days to see how the weather forecast changes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

I just got back from snowshoe, went thurs,fri, came home saturday,,,,this was my first time there, and my third time boarding...i had so much fun!!! loved this place, thank god we had good weather, and it snowed friday afternoon all day, it was great conditions...I cant wait to go back!!! Im from NC as well, but its a 7 seven hour drive for me


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

FrankDaTank089 said:


> damn, im really looking forward to it now! i will most defiantly check out those slopes. weather wise, i will have my fingers crossed for a few days to see how the weather forecast changes.


I'm at snowshoe right now...I saw you from the lift earlier today lol. Recognized your jacket and you were wearing that rd dc shirt.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Ya I went a week ago and it was awesome!The views are beautiful as well. I took probably 200 pics when I went up there. The lodging and food is great as well! I stayed in this little cabin thing called overlook village it was a one bedroom studio with a kitchen and what not down the hill from snowshoe about 7 miles.. The lifts do stop running at 4:30. It gets extremely hazy which I believe is why they close so early. Also if you get car sickness this place is in the middle of nowhere in the mountains!!


----------

